# Thanks Uber, I had no Idea of What to Say



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride

Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
*5 questions to ask before the ride*
June 30, 2016 | US

First impressions are essential, and you can make a positive one with your rider by asking a few simple questions within the first few minutes of a ride. These questions are totally optional, but they're likely to be appreciated because they're an indication that you're going the extra mile to make their ride a pleasant experience.

1. Do you have a preferred route?

Whether it's the quickest route possible or taking the long way to admire the scenery, some riders may be very particular about the directions they want to take to their destination. Be sure to ask at the start of the ride if they have a preference, and set your GPS accordingly.

2. Is the temperature OK?

The rider will be more comfortable if they aren't too hot or too cold. You can't control the temperature outside the car, but you can make adjustments to your air conditioning and heat. Summer or winter, make sure you ask your rider if they're agreeable to the climate in your car.

3. Would you like to listen to something specific?

If someone is dashing to a job interview, they're likely to want to listen to different music than they would for a night out. Music can have an impact on the mood of any rider, so ask if they have a particular radio station or playlist that they'd like to hear or if they'd rather sit back and relax in silence. If you have an adaptor, you can let them control the music directly from their phone.

4. Would you like snacks, gum, or water?

While it's certainly not mandatory to keep snacks, gum, and water in the car for riders, many drivers offer these to make the rider's experience more convenient and pleasurable.

5. How are you today, ________ ?

Sure, some riders may be distracted by their overflowing email inbox and influx of text messages, but anyone will like the extra attention. If it's clear that your rider would rather not chat, take the cue and end the conversation. Pro tip: people like hearing their own name, so try and slip it into the question when you ask how they are.

These questions can help you personalize the ride-and perhaps will help you score a coveted 5-star rating.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


I love #5. Would never had thought of that.

Funny how they say snacks aren't mandatory, but really this is their way of getting new drivers to do this. 
Tons of new drivers right now are probably thinking this right after reading that list from Uber :
"duh, no wonder I haven't been getting tips!"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The only ones I don’t do are 1-5. I do say ‘good morning’ upon entrance into the car.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

[Moderator note: Two threads were merged, which were started about this subject at around the same time. This was the first post in the other thread. - reg barclay]

This is one of 5 questions UBER has determined we should ask our passengers when they enter our vehicles. I know this because of the email they sent me (and I assume most everyone else).

Here's the list:

1: * Do you have a preferred route? * I ask this question only if I determine it to be relevant.
2: *Is the temperature OK?* If it's OK for me.....I'm sure it's Ok with you. If not...let me know.
3: *Would you like to listen to something specific?* NOT! I have my music. Which I enjoy. Comfortable volume. If a pax specifically asks me for a certain type of genre....fine. I have no problem putting on a station you request.

4: *SEE TITLE OF THIS THREAD * Do I have to respond?
5:* How are you today (insert name of passenger) ? *Ok, 1 out 5.

I have determined that UBER is trolling us. Can you imagine the person sitting at their desk when he proposes this email go out? Are you telling me that person isn't snickering and laughing as he thinks of this? Are they that naïve??

I swear UBER/LYFT send these out just to bust balls...&#8230;..has to be!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If they want snacks, gum, or water, they can certainly _*fly*_ to wherever it is they have to go.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

_4. Would you like snacks, gum, or water?_

If they answer "no thanks" then it's all good.

If they answer "yes" then I would respond with "Too bad -- I don't have any."

As MHR said, thanks Uber.

_many drivers offer these to make the rider's experience more convenient and pleasurable._

Pleasurable, I suppose, but convenient? GTFO. Convenient is me picking them up at at their door and dropping them off at the door of their destination. And I get paid 1979 taxi rates for to give them that convenience.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

While I think asking any of these questions except for #5 is dumb, sometimes its hard to judge the proper temperature when you've equalized in the temp of your car. I agree though that the pax needs to speak up if something is uncomfortable.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't offer #3 or #4.

#3 - I don't offer because its my car - my music. We all learned that key rule as kids with our parents, older siblings, friends. I play varied music from the 60s through today, w/o explicit lyrics and at volume we can still talk over. Besides most of my pax are out of my car within 2-3 songs? After almost 2k rides, I have never received a music complaint, but I rec'd many music compliments and a couple of 'Awesome Music' badges.

#4 - I don't offer unless I am supplied with water, gum, snacks, etc. by Uber or Lyft. I'm not buying them for pax with my own money. They don't cost much, but I'm also not getting paid much. So that's how that story goes. Besides I did an experiment over three months and I saw no appreciable increase in tips and my ratings remained the same. I know some pax think U/L gives us water for pax.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> This is one of 5 questions UBER has determined we should ask our passengers when they enter our vehicles. I know this because of the email they sent me (and I assume most everyone else).
> 
> Here's the list:
> 
> ...


1) Preffered Route: I ask this on occasion....depending on Pax, Destination & Traffic conditions.

2) Temperature: I rarely ask this, Moreso in Summer rather than Winter.

3) Music: Never asked

4) Snacks: LOL. Yeah right....

5) Greeting and Salutations:Always


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> 4: *SEE TITLE OF THIS THREAD * Do I have to respond?


Would you like snacks, gum or water? Then there's a 7-11 about 2 blocks from where I'm dropping you off at. Have a nice day.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> I don't offer #3 or #4.
> 
> #3 - I don't offer because its my car - my music. We all learned that key rule as kids with our parents, older siblings, friends. I play varied music from the 60s through today, w/o explicit lyrics and at volume we can still talk over. Besides most of my pax are out of my car within 2-3 songs? After almost 2k rides, I have never received a music complaint, but I rec'd many music compliments and a couple of 'Awesome Music' badges.


I've gotten three or four complaints without any input from the pax that they ever wanted the music off or changed and one time from an idiot on a pool ride with other passengers who tried to unplug my phone so he could plug in his to play rock and roll. I told him no sir and politely explained to him that Uber does allow him to take control of the music through the app on an UberX ride or above, but not on a pool ride. Naturally I got a 1 star from that moron and he got one from me.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Would you like snacks, gum or water? Then there's a 7-11 about 2 blocks from where I'm dropping you off at. Have a nice day.


Damnit, you beat me to it.


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> I've gotten three or four complaints without any input from the pax that they ever wanted the music off or changed and one time from an idiot on a pool ride with other passengers who tried to unplug my phone so he could plug in his to play rock and roll. I told him no sir and politely explained to him that Uber does allow him to take control of the music through the app on an UberX ride or above, but not on a pool ride. Naturally I got a 1 star from that moron and he got one from me.


Oh, too bad you'll never get to give him a ride again.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


The only one I always do is 5. Sometimes I'll do 2, like if it's very hot or cold outside. On the odd occasion I'll do 1, like if there are two major routes or something.

I don't know about other places, but IMO, where I drive, asking all of them every time would appear cheesy and possibly annoying, and might even result in lower ratings


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Damnit, you beat me to it.


Your pax wants to be dropped off at 7-11 too!!??


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


No need for you to provide snacks. The pax are treated to eye candy with you as the driver


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I always do #5..... But depending on ride miles and time, I'll ask a couple more like radio and temp.

I figured how many bus drivers ask all that and I'm basically taking home a bus ride wage for dumpy short minimum rides.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Never being 100% sure that the name on the request is that of the pax. In not going to repeat his name over and over.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I always do #5..... But depending on ride miles and time, I'll ask a couple more like radio and temp.
> 
> I figured how many bus drivers ask all that and I'm basically taking home a bus ride wage for dumpy short minimum rides.


How has the radio question worked for you? Do you ask it both at day and night? For me, I fear an inappropriate song coming on.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> How has the radio question worked for you? Do you ask it both at day and night? For me, I fear an inappropriate song coming on.


I work 98% nights....sometimes might go to early morning if busy and banking nice rides. That only seems to happen on weekends because earlier flights and no rush hour traffic.

It works out good.....most people always picked 44 and rap channels. I had a couple for 38 Ozzie (my station between rides along with my favorite summer one, channel 70,..with that cocky guy voice saying "yacht rock"...good mellow rock tunes)

Young people seem to like hits #2 and sing the songs, sometimes ask to turn up songs. When I get older people, I switch to 32 the Bridge upon pick-up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#6 - Oh my God, what the heck is that smell?


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Some seem to really like being offered water, snacks, and/or gum. This type of hospitality could lead to a better tip and rating!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

#1 - I ask if they are locals or just visiting. If local I'll let them take whatever route they want. Most of our local favorite routes are actually long haul but much quicker/easier.

If visiting I tell em to buckle up and ignore GPS cause I've lived here before Google ever thought about mapping us.

#2 and #3- I only ask if it's a 45+, then it might make a difference. Not asking for a 6 minute ride to the water park.

#4 - NEVER.... besides Ribak says I'm already good for that 

#5 - Well duh


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> #1 - I ask if they are locals or just visiting. If local I'll let them take whatever route they want. Most of our local favorite routes are actually long haul but much quicker/easier.
> 
> If visiting I tell em to buckle up and ignore GPS cause I've lived here before Google ever thought about mapping us.
> 
> ...


Yes agree....longer the ride I'll do all except ammenties, those will never happen, EVER!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> 2. Is the temperature OK?


Interestingly (for me anyway), when complaints are made about the temperature, women complain that the car is too cold and men complain who that it's too hot. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1. Do you know the shortcut through the woods?
2. Do you know what roofies tastes like?
3. Can you count backwards from 100?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember also that Lyft was annoying with this stuff when I first started driving. They always acted like they invented the customer service field and have patents on it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The only question I ask is "Can you confirm your name and destination?"

All the others are unnecessary.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> This is one of 5 questions UBER has determined we should ask our passengers when they enter our vehicles. I know this because of the email they sent me (and I assume most everyone else).
> 
> Here's the list:
> 
> ...


I'd like a Black Label Beer, 2 Pretzels,1 cookie,and a hot babe for desert, & i'm going about 1.1 miles from here? THX in advance,jmo


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> The only question I ask is "Can you confirm your name and destination?"
> 
> All the others are unnecessary.


I don't ask them to confirm destination. This is useful when drunks have entered the wrong destination in the app and, instead of choosing their desired address 2 miles across town, send themselves 85 miles down the freeway on a 1.4x surge while passed out in the back seat. Cha-cha-ching! Thankyouverymuch... Next!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> 4. Would you like snacks, gum, or water?


Yes? Cool. We can stop at a mini mart, would you mind getting me a pack of gum while you're in there?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

lol at all of this. I hate when I'm a rider and the driver starts out all overly obsequiousness and won't even start driving til he does his official meet and greet. Like trying to end a customer service call and they go on with the "have I helped you today and anything else blah blah..."

Of course I'm pleasant but when the door shuts we're rolling asap on MY preferred route - and half my riders are visitors and business people who appreciate that I go the way I know which route is best -- and get the F going.

The only time I mention the temp is if it's 0 or 100, in which I'll tell them to tell if I make it too toasty or frigid.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Your pax wants to be dropped off at 7-11 too!!??


Make sure to get there first for the prime parking, in other words so you can position yourself for the getaway when they go in.


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> While I think asking any of these questions except for #5 is dumb, sometimes its hard to judge the proper temperature when you've equalized in the temp of your car. I agree though that the pax needs to speak up if something is uncomfortable.


Yes I agree but they dont they would rather take the entire ride without saying anything then complain to uber/lyft instead ****ing dick heads


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> 1: * Do you have a preferred route? *
> 2: *Is the temperature OK?*
> 3: *Would you like to listen to something specific?*
> 4: *SEE TITLE OF THIS THREAD *
> ...


 (red type added)

1. I know where I am going and what I am doing out here, so I am not going to ask them that. I am going to drive and go the way that I consider best.
2. I do ask them that. The air condition in my car works TOO well. In the Capital of Your Nation, you need the air condition in the summer, but people have complained that it is too cold. I simply let them know that if the air condition is too cold, they can let me know and I can adjust it.
3. Usually, I have it OFF, but if I have it ON, I have on the Nationals or the Redskins. If they ask, I will put on music, let them use the AUX or whatever, but, I make it clear that I will not suffer opera, disco or rap. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/MyRules".
4. I do have the water and the bag of mints, but, I have it in the UberX car only because the water and the el-huge-0 bag of mints are in the trunk of the hoopty car. I have them for the cab, so it is not that difficult to grab a couple of bottles of water and a fistful of mints for each car. I do wait until one of the grocery stores, CVS or Rite-Aid has the twenty-four, thirty-six or forty-eight packs on sale for the equivalent of ten cents (or less) the bottle. For the mints, some place here always has bags of them on BOGO. My accountant does let me write off this; ask you accountant if you can write off this. I do not offer the water or the mints. The water is in the door pockets, they can take it if they want it. I do not keep the mints out in the open, but, if someone asks, I do render them.

There was this one day where everyone did take all of the water in the UberX car. Some guy got in, asked for water and I told him that I had brought some, but the customers had drunk all of it. He got an attitude; proceeded to lecture me; told me that I was required to stop and buy more. I stopped the car, allright--to put his miserable [donkey] on the kerb.
5. I say "good morning"; "good afternoon" or "good evening", as appropriate.

*A:* Yes,



SHRPR said:


> Some seem to really like being offered water, snacks, and/or gum. This type of hospitality *could* lead to a better tip and rating!


 (emphasis added)

The emphasised conditional is operative. Rarely does it happen, though.



Rojopostal2380 said:


> Yes I agree but they dont they would rather take the entire ride without saying anything then complain to uber/lyft instead


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't ask them to confirm destination. This is useful when drunks have entered the wrong destination in the app and, instead of choosing their desired address 2 miles across town, send themselves 85 miles down the freeway on a 1.4x surge while passed out in the back seat. Cha-cha-ching! Thankyouverymuch... Next!


I tried that once but alas...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> I tried that once but alas...


I had one a while back like that. Picked her up in San Francisco and she'd confirmed in the app a restaurant in South Carolina. I had to tell her she'd be late for her reservation and to call ahead. 

Alas, the"no-confirm" revenue maximisation technique only works when the pax is flat out drunk off their ass and is slumped against the door.


----------



## Mr.UberUber (Nov 5, 2017)

5 stars ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> While I think asking any of these questions except for #5 is dumb, sometimes its hard to judge the proper temperature when you've equalized in the temp of your car. I agree though that the pax needs to speak up if something is uncomfortable.


I picked up an older lady one day, she sat up front. I had the AC at a reasonable temperature and she was shivering. I told her to adjust the temp to her satisfaction, 30 minutes later I was boiling. 

Long drive, she was happy, $20 cash tip. I have been sure to ask pax about their comfort in the back seat especially, apparently airflow isn't very good in my '12 Civic.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

There’s a advert playing on our radio here by a radio host. he took an Uber, and got asked by driver how’s the service.he said - I will give you 5stars if you keep your mouth shut and drive to where I want to go, I’m not here to be your friend, I’m paying you to get me to my destination


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Classified said:


> There's a advert playing on our radio here by a radio host. he took an Uber, and got asked by driver how's the service.he said - I will give you 5stars if you keep your mouth shut and drive to where I want to go, I'm not here to be your friend, I'm paying you to get me to my destination


Sounds like the type of pax I dislike. I speak when spoken to, he sounds a bit entitled.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Sounds like the type of pax I dislike. I speak when spoken to, he sounds a bit entitled.


 it's tongue and cheek,if you knew the radio host you would understand , I can see how it sounds entitled, but it's great for us, as it advertises that we don't need to speak to pax or try to hard to get 5stars, aslong as we get them from a to b safely,


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Classified said:


> it's tongue and cheek,if you knew the radio host you would understand , I can see how it sounds entitled, but it's great for us, as it advertises that we don't need to speak to pax or try to hard to get 5stars, aslong as we get them from a to b safely,


It's funny, I tried one day barely speaking. No tips and very few ratings. Yesterday, I went back to being myself - engage in conversation, shut up if it's clear that they don't want to speak. Tips weren't great (seldom are) but every pax rated 5 stars.

Part of it may be cultural, not sure. People here generally like to talk, especially when they are meeting someone for the first time.

What radio show, by the way?


----------



## Sacman08 (Aug 17, 2018)

I don’t do 3 or 4. My radio doesnt work and I dont want to use more data stream a service. I dont have any snacks to offer; I would only offer water if its a heat wave and someone looks like they will pass out from heat exhaustion. I do number 5 first, then 1 and 2.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lol “coveted 5-Star rating.”

“Hi, what’s your name?”
“How is your evening going so far, ____?”
“So we are going to 123 Main Street, correct?....Cool just wanted to make sure.”
“Let me know if you get too cold or hot back there.”

Either they continue the conversation, or I turn on the music and let the pax zone out into their phone, headphones, etc”. Easy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I picked up an older lady one day, she sat up front. I had the AC at a reasonable temperature and she was shivering. I told her to adjust the temp to her satisfaction, 30 minutes later I was boiling.
> 
> Long drive, she was happy, $20 cash tip. I have been sure to ask pax about their comfort in the back seat especially, apparently airflow isn't very good in my '12 Civic.


Had a similar ride where a girl sitting up front was like "its cold in here can I turn the cold down?" Ive got dual zone air up front, so no boiling for me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Had a similar ride where a girl sitting up front was like "its cold in here can I turn the cold down?" Ive got dual zone air up front, so no boiling for me.


Sigh, only dual zone climate control car I had was an '04 Chevy Monte Carlo. Totalled a few months later when a kid on a suspended license blew a stop sign. It was my dream car.

Next ride, likely another Civic, will have that feature.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Il see if I can track down the clip for you, 

I am in a different country, I find less than half want to talk, and the rest want to be quiet, which I don’t mind, as long as it’s a friendly greeting on arrival and departure, I’m quiet happy to keep quiet and drive, it’s similar to being on a bus or train, you don’t speak to driver, i am one of the highest rated drivers in my city, and could be the highest, 

tipping isn’t acceptable here, we refuse any tips, and find only Americans who use uber try and tip, it seems like a very strange custom, it’s better to pay staff more, and have prices higher, than have a low price and expect customer to voluntary pay more,


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Classified said:


> I am in a different country, I find less than half want to talk, and the rest want to be quiet


Where I live is different from most of the US.

In my town (Houston) bus passengers thank the bus driver when they exit the bus. Seriously. It's easily a majority.

I've never seen that before moving here. I think it's a nice touch. And if I exit from the rear door of the bus, I make sure to wave to the driver as a silent thank you.

Christine


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

*5 questions to ask before the ride*
June 30, 2016 | US

1. Do you have a preferred route?

Yes? Too bad! So do I. And guess what, I'm steering this car, not you...

2. Is the temperature OK?

No? Too bad! I like it cold so your nipples get hard.

3. Would you like to listen to something specific?

Yes? Too bad! I don't do rap, hip hop, or anything else that don't resemble music. Can you say 80's hits? Maybe some Sinatra?

4. Would you like snacks, gum, or water?

Yes? Too bad! Let me ask that homeless guy if he has any.

5. How are you today, ________ ?

Like I really care?

Signed,
Alfred E. Newman (What, me worry?)


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I normally try an ice breaker like. Have you always been this Fat.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

All waste. Wait until their in inside your car and say how are you doing. Done. Drive good and allways 5 stars and tips.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ll be honest 4/5 of these ar reasonable for ScruberX and Gryft drivers.

Snack?

Haha...

Yeah right


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberlife2 said:


> All waste. Wait until their in inside your car and say how are you doing. Done. Drive good and allways 5 stars and tips.


Love that way also.....works for me and also what I do



Michael1230nj said:


> I normally try an ice breaker like. Have you always been this Fat.


Lol.....Hello, unless your 50, you aged really bad


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

"i know its a hotel but you got your i.d., cell phone keys? its a long way back, if you need heat window radio air just let me know its about 35-40 minutes" or some variation works on 95% of my rides for years, the rest 1 stars & unmatch requests they usually get the silent treatment or some kind of attitude for being able to trick me cant screen em all


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> 4. Would you like snacks, gum, or water?
> 
> While it's certainly not mandatory to keep snacks, gum, and water in the car for riders, many drivers offer these to make the rider's experience more convenient and pleasurable.


I've added water starting out, mainly because I could include it later in my taxes. But I will state this: I've received a lot of 'nos' to offering water. Everyone that accepted water (to my knowledge of the tipped trips I've taken) did not tip. If any, only one _might_ have. All of my tipped trips either weren't offered water for whatever reason (such as: didn't think of it) or refused water (with a "no thanks").

Now guys, I'm super new. I've only started driving 2 weeks ago. But I'm starting to seriously doubt the impact of water to tips on this one.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


Interesting comment on #4:

To buy 4 cases of water would cost about $15-$20 and I'd get about 100 bottles of water which was more than enough to supply the option to every single ride I did that week (not everyone would take a water). Throw in about $5 for 5 packs of gum at the 99 cent store and I was well stocked with water and gum for about $20 a week.

The thing is back in 2014 I was making so much money that this expense was peanuts to me and I was happy to do it.

Then gas prices went up, base rates went down, and surges became rare.

So now I can't afford to do that anymore. I gladly explain that to any pax who now asks for water... but I think by now most pax have gotten the message and no one really asks anymore.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't play music. It's distracting to me so I only do it on request. I'm not a disco I'm a cheap ride. Most of my work is during business hours so those pax are more about peace and quiet or on their phones anyhow.

And asking 5 questions is a lot. Most of the time pax get irritated if you keep asking them if everything is ok like a clingy girlfriend


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Lol "coveted 5-Star rating."
> 
> "Hi, what's your name?"
> "How is your evening going so far, ____?"
> ...


That is literally my whole first liners lol. Are you me?

I provided water before like 1 year ago.......i was a noob and ant... Well a pax goinf 5 blocks took all 4 bottles. No water or gum or snacks. I do have drunk women pax taking my Monster drink from the center and just chug it, it was already opened fyi lol.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I love #5. Would never had thought of that.
> 
> Funny how they say snacks aren't mandatory, but really this is their way of getting new drivers to do this.
> Tons of new drivers right now are probably thinking this right after reading that list from Uber :
> "duh, no wonder I haven't been getting tips!"


I used a driver once (Uber) who said she makes bank offering people peppermint wrapped candies. I haven't been convinced enough to offer them too, but I wonder. I asked about the discarded candy wrapper and she said she checks the back seat every so often. I wonder if it would make a difference? I may try. Not the sticky hard peppermint candies, the softer round ones.



1.5xorbust said:


> The only ones I don't do are 1-5. I do say 'good morning' upon entrance into the car.


First thing you ask them before they even get into the car is "What's the name on the account." The rest of those tend to happen naturally (except the candy, but I'm debating that) and if they bury their nose in their phone, not a word from me. However, I did have a complaint from one because I didn't talk enough (probably that nose buried one).


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

When I first started Driving with Uber I would place water in the lower side compartments on both sides. That was 4 bottles I was young Naive and hopeful. After the Bonuses dried up the Fare Prices lowered and Uber’s Gsme Plsn became Apparent. The water and The optimism Vsnished.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

All I tell them is to not piss me off anymore than screwber already has.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I wouldn't do any of these things except be civil and say "Hello."


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a sixth question for anybody who is going on an international trip: "Have you got your passport...and did you put the cat out?"


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I greet all my pax with smelly farts, semi dirty car, old car and a how are you? That's about it. The music is my choice, if I'm not comfortable temp wise we do not go on a trip, I go which ever way I prefer not the other way around and snack?! Please I'll keep my goodies to myself thanks.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I never ask about the route, I just go my way. The longest way that earns me the most money, Uber the least money, and the passenger pays the same.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

*After asking these questions, I wonder how many drivers would also agree to:*

1. take more passengers than car has seat-belts

2. wait in drive-through line for pax to get dinner (especially during surge)

3. wait at stop for over 5min while pax is inside

4. pickup a pax with a shopping cart full of groceries

5. enter a house/hotel to get luggage for pax

*Uber and Lyft will attempt to get as much free labor out of drivers as possible, so not sure why I would listen to their "tips".*


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I love #5. Would never had thought of that.
> 
> Funny how they say snacks aren't mandatory, but really this is their way of getting new drivers to do this.
> Tons of new drivers right now are probably thinking this right after reading that list from Uber :
> "duh, no wonder I haven't been getting tips!"


Me: "Would you like snacks, gum, or water?"

Pax: "Yes"

Me: "Too bad; I don't have any."


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

If it is a longer ride, I ask if they have preferred music. I also have a phone cord. No water, no snacks I have found that if I ask about a route, they will say yes, I’ll direct you. Then they forget all about directions and I wind up using Waze or Google anyway.

As for temperature, I gave it set to my liking but if asked, I will adjust.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Driving4Change said:


> I've added water starting out, mainly because I could include it later in my taxes. But I will state this: I've received a lot of 'nos' to offering water. Everyone that accepted water (to my knowledge of the tipped trips I've taken) did not tip. If any, only one _might_ have. All of my tipped trips either weren't offered water for whatever reason (such as: didn't think of it) or refused water (with a "no thanks").
> 
> Now guys, I'm super new. I've only started driving 2 weeks ago. But I'm starting to seriously doubt the impact of water to tips on this one.


Nail on the head.

It's a waste of your time/money.

Chances are high you'll be maxing out your deductions (more deductions than you have revenue) so....

Honestly I would stick to my 4 Cs of driving to keep a good rating and get possible tips.

Clean car
Stay calm
No crazy driving
Cancel crazies (if they start calling/texting you and seem upset or batstick crazy cancel ohh before you arrive)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MHR said:


> 4. Would you like snacks, gum, or water?
> 
> While it's certainly not mandatory to keep snacks, gum, and water in the car for riders, many drivers offer these to make the rider's experience more convenient and pleasurable.


In Orlando and many other markets, fuber and gryft pay their drivers between 50 and 60 cents per mile and less than 10 cents per minute.

There are drivers in markets being paid less than $3 minimum fare, some less than $2.50

And they expect drivers to hand out FREEBIES?

Go fornicate yourselves Dara, Travis, Garrett Camp, Rachel Holt, John Zimmer and the all the executives and scumbag "investors" from fuber and gryft who approve the rotten pay and shabby treatment of their drivers


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

#6. I have unlimited Wifi for you to watch movies and torrent/download Linux distributions and play Fortnight and watch porno. Did you find the Wifi password placard in your seat pocket?

#7. Are your feet tired? If so, just push them up here between the seats on the center console so that I can massage them for you.

#8. Would you like to stop at the drive-through? It's my treat!

#9. Please wait to get out of the vehicle when we arrive. I will open your door and throw my jacket on the ground so that you don't get wet. Please take and enjoy your complimentary umbrella.

#10. Are there any other...services...that I may offer you, my lord? I am skilled in many techniques. If this is not to your liking, we can pick up my sister and you can have her.

PS No, you are still not getting a tip. We are outlining the minimum service standards here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BunnyMan said:


> #6. I have unlimited Wifi for you to watch movies and torrent/download Linux distributions and play Fortnight and watch porno. Did you find the Wifi password placard in your seat pocket?


My password for riders is "tipmetipme" all lower case. I had to write it twice cause it requires 10 characters


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 4. I do have the water and the bag of mints, but, I have it in the UberX car only because the water and the el-huge-0 bag of mints are in the trunk of the hoopty car. I have them for the cab, so it is not that difficult to grab a couple of bottles of water and a fistful of mints for each car. I do wait until one of the grocery stores, CVS or Rite-Aid has the twenty-four, thirty-six or forty-eight packs on sale for the equivalent of ten cents (or less) the bottle. For the mints, some place here always has bags of them on BOGO. My accountant does let me write off this; ask you accountant if you can write off this. I do not offer the water or the mints. The water is in the door pockets, they can take it if they want it. I do not keep the mints out in the open, but, if someone asks, I do render them.
> 
> There was this one day where everyone did take all of the water in the UberX car. Some guy got in, asked for water and I told him that I had brought some, but the customers had drunk all of it. He got an attitude; proceeded to lecture me; told me that I was required to stop and buy more. I stopped the car, allright--to put his miserable [donkey] on the kerb.


I don't take taxis very often, but unless I've missed something, few taxi drivers give out goodies, and yet they get tipped by 90% of their customers.

At $2.16 per mile, 37 cents per minute and $3.50 drop, goodies may be acceptable in your cab, but no freaking way are they acceptable at the rotten pay rates for fuber X.

To me, it would be unacceptable even if CVS gave the water and mints for free.

It's about principle here.

The worst part of giving the goodies is that the ultimate beneficiary isn't the pax, it's fuber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I don't take taxis very often, but unless I've missed something, few taxi drivers give out goodies, and yet they get tipped by 90% of their customers.
> 
> At $2.16 per mile, 37 cents per minute and $3.50 drop, goodies may be acceptable in your cab, but no freaking way are they acceptable at the rotten pay rates for fuber X.
> 
> ...


Do they really claim that 90% tip? If the fare was let's say $19.23 and they gave a $20 and keep the change, does that qualify as a tip? Cause I dont lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Do they really claim that 90% tip? If the fare was let's say $19.23 and they gave a $20 and keep the change, does that qualify as a tip? Cause I dont lol


Most tips are better than that.

A few weeks ago, a taxi driver showed me his trip tablet, and most of his pax tipped, and on longer trips, he had some tips over $10, including a $22 tip.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> There are drivers in markets being paid less than $3 minimum fare, some less than $2.50


Here in Houston, the minimum for a short trip appears to be $2.29.

Christine


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


_>>>>>>>>>>>>will help you score a coveted 5-star rating._
_

hahahahahahahah

That woman I drove 10 minutes to get...the 2 dollar ride with no tip who gave me a 2

I don't give a flying f anymore_


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Here in Houston, the minimum for a short trip appears to be $2.29.
> 
> Christine


It ain't worth driving around the block for $2.29.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It ain't worth driving around the block for $2.29.


Hahaha!

I had a pickup yesterday afternoon. It was one of those s.l..o...w days, if you know what I mean.

I get the ping, then they text me "be right out." They show up with a couple of suitcases. I think that finally I'm going to the airport.

NOPE! To the Greyhound bus terminal four blocks away. Seriously.

Christine


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

I agree with these questions except for offering amenities like water and snacks. I'm not a snack vendor, there's limited space in my vehicle, I don't want to pick up trash left behind by a pax, and it's just one more expense for a job that doesn't pay enough as it is.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I had a pickup yesterday afternoon. It was one of those s.l..o...w days, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Wow.

The pay rates here in DC suck, but compared to yours, they almost seem reasonable.

I don't see how anyone who isn't desperate could possibly do base rate trips for what you're getting.

For future reference, next time you see luggage, ask the pax which airport they're going to BEFORE you start the trip and load any luggage.

If it's not the airport and it's a short ride, tell em you can't do the trip and cancel.

Use the above advice at your own risk.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I had a pickup yesterday afternoon. It was one of those s.l..o...w days, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


That sucks, but is kinda funny


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

exSuperShuttle said:


> 3. Would you like to listen to something specific?
> 
> Yes? Too bad! I don't do rap, hip hop, or anything else that don't resemble music. Can you say 80's hits? Maybe some Sinatra?


I do not allow rap, disco or opera. I am not that cray about the 1980s music, but I will suffer most of it. Frank Sinatra is allright.

I do not know how it was driving the blue van in Sacramento, but, the only drivers in the Capital of Your Nation who ever made any money at it were the veterans who got the hotel routes.



Driving4Change said:


> But I'm starting to seriously doubt the impact of water to tips on this one.


Follow your doubts. There is no relation between offering water and the amount of tips that you will receive.



iheartuber said:


> comment on #4:
> 
> To buy 4 cases of water would cost about $15-$20 and I'd get about 100 bottles of water which was more than enough to supply the option to every single ride I did that week (not everyone would take a water). Throw in about $5 for 5 packs of gum at the 99 cent store and I was well stocked with water and gum for about $20 a week.


If you are paying that kind of money for water and mints, _*you ain't doin' it right*_. I do not know what happens in California, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, CVS, Rite-Aid, Walgreen's or one of the grocery stores has a sale on packs of water bottles ranging in size from twenty-four to forty-eight for what works out to be eight to ten cents the bottle. I do not care about the size of the bottle or brand. If the customer does not like the small size or the store brand or BrandX, then BOO-HOO-HOO, he can buy his own. CVS or Rite Aid have these el-huge-O bags of mints on BOGO from time to time. If you are paying twenty dollars per week for that stuff, *thar's somethin' yer ain't doin' right.
*



Carblar said:


> Most of the time pax get irritated if you keep asking them if everything is ok like a clingy girlfriend


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



melusine3 said:


> I used a driver once (Uber) who said she makes bank offering people peppermint wrapped candies. I haven't been convinced enough to offer them too, but I wonder. I asked about the discarded candy wrapper and she said she checks the back seat every so often. .


We have a couple of posters on the Washington Boards who insist that the customer take a mint. It keeps the horsey breath under control.



Phatboy said:


> I have a sixth question for anybody who is going on an international trip: "Have you got your passport...and did you put the cat out?"


If I get suitcases, I always ask: "Before I get too far, do you have everything: tickets, plastic, passports and cash?



theLaw said:


> *After asking these questions, I wonder how many drivers would also agree to:*
> 
> 1. take more passengers than car has seat-belts
> 
> ...


1. ............not happening. You get a nasty summons and points for running a Klown Kar in all three jursidictions, here.
2. We have the Charlotte Surge here, so Surge is not big deal, except for doing a Mario Kart on it. Be that as it may, I will not do drive-through on the garbage waiting rates that Uber pays. That one requires a cash tip up front that is to may satisfaction.
3. I tell them to take everything with them. I have gotten this reply, more than once: "How do I know that you will be here when I come out?". Answer: You do not.

I let them know that Uber pays garbage to wait, so I am not going to do it. I will give them one stop, but if it takes more than five minutes, I am gone. A little green on the front seat gets the wait, bet, even then, there are limits.
4. I do not mind that one.
5. It depends on what it is and what is offered up front. If it is a lady, I was raised in an archaic fashion, so I will go to the porch or even reach in the door. I will not go all the way into a house without a tip up front. I will make exceptions for disabled and elderly. Under no circumstances do I climb a stair without some front money.



Nats121 said:


> *1. *few taxi drivers give out goodies, and yet they get tipped by 90% of their customers.
> 
> *2. *At $2.16 per mile, 37 cents per minute and $3.50 drop, goodies may be acceptable in your cab, but no freaking way are they acceptable at the rotten pay rates for fuber X.


1. _*Correctamundo!*_ What many do not understand, here, is that I actually know what I am doing out here and can adapt. I must deal with unregulated competition that is better financed than am I so it can buy whatever it wants. My unregulated competition is advertising and suggesting goodies, has lemmings that give out said goodies, has spoiled customers that expect such goodies, so, I have them for my cab customers. I get the stuff at a low enough cost and take the tax deduction (check with your accountant to see if he will tell you the same).

2. It is forty-one cents the minute, or, at an hourly rate; fifty-eight, but that is cavilry. As far as my giving out the goodies in the UberX car, I have rendered to the reading public my reasons for it. It is how I choose to run my business. I am not crazy about these guys who have all of the snacks, chargers, magazines, I-pads and everything else that is hanging everywhere, but, that is how they choose to run their businesses.



Kodyhead said:


> Do they really claim that 90% tip? If the fare was let's say $19.23 and they gave a $20 and keep the change, does that qualify as a tip?


Technically, it does qualify as a tip. In reality, it is closer to ninety-eight per-cent that tip, but, those eight percentage points are also cavilry. You have about three per-cent of TNC users who tip. It is almost all versus almost none. That is the thrust of his argument. Said argument is valid.



Nats121 said:


> Most tips are better than that.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a taxi driver showed me his trip tablet, and most of his pax tipped, and on longer trips, he had some tips over $10, including a $22 tip.


That looks about what it should be. I had one to-day that had a fare of six dollars and change that rendered unto me an Andrew. There was another that was seven and change that rendered unto me Alexander and Abraham. Tipping one dollar is rare enough on Uber and Lyft as it is; tips like that occur once every quarter, if, even that.



Nats121 said:


> It ain't worth driving around the block for $2.29*four dollars/three dollars seventy five*.


FIFY.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow rap, disco or opera. I am not that cray about the 1980s music, but I will suffer most of it. Frank Sinatra is allright.
> 
> I do not know how it was driving the blue van in Sacramento, but, the only drivers in the Capital of Your Nation who ever made any money at it were the veterans who got the hotel routes.
> 
> ...


The great state of California charges 5 cents per bottle for recycling fee.

I was paying about 10 cents per bottle but when you add the extra 5 cents it's really 15 cents


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I was paying about 10 cents per bottle but when you add the extra 5 cents it's really 15 cents


_*AH!*_ That does explain it. In that case, you _*were*_ doing it properly. This condition further discourages the giving out of water in California and other states and jurisdictions that have similar laws. If you give the small bottle of water, say, seven oz./two hundred something ml, you would have to keep a trash bag in the trunk and collect the bottles. Half the time, you would forget and some of the customers actually would take the empty bottle with them. If you give twelve oz./three hundred fifty something ml, in more than a few cases, the customer will not finish the water and will take the partially drunk bottle with him. You lose, there. Keeping the trash bag for the few that you might collect adds even more bother.

No, in California, it just does not pay.

(parenthetical note--Your post is the proper, courteous and adult-like way to issue an update/correction/for-your-information/advisory type reply. Some people like to take an abusive and hostile tone which reeks of an elementary schoolyard when they issue such a post. A tip of my Washington Senators cap to you, Sir.)


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> [Moderator note: Two threads were merged, which were started about this subject at around the same time. This was the first post in the other thread. - reg barclay]
> 
> This is one of 5 questions UBER has determined we should ask our passengers when they enter our vehicles. I know this because of the email they sent me (and I assume most everyone else).
> 
> ...


Yeah this merged with my thread, I should also get partial credit for it being featured, come on now moderators


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Ribak said:


> How has the radio question worked for you? Do you ask it both at day and night?
> *For me, I fear an inappropriate song coming on.*


LOL. Good to know I'm not the only one who thinks about this. 
I once picked up this really hot girl, in this really skimpy outfit, from a local massage establishment, late at night (although I doubt they were licensed). She sat in the front seat and after a little small talk I could tell she was tired so I let her rest a bit.

Peace and quite with soft music on the radio and wouldn't you know George Michael starts singing...

"Well I guess it would be nice
If I could touch your body
I know not everybody
Has got a body like you"

Yes, this really happened and No, I didn't sing along.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

MHR said:


> While it's certainly not mandatory to keep snacks, gum, and water in the car for riders, many drivers offer these to make the rider's experience more convenient and pleasurable.


$3 trip, 90% of the time with no tip and dead miles back home. Yeah, let's have more expenses.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I rarely ask any of these questions. I work on a "speak up" basis with my pax. IE, if you have preferences, "speak up". 

As for #1 I will occasionally ask if they have a route preference if I am not familiar with the destination. But the hours I drive, the destinations and routes are pretty predictable. So I usually don't bother.

As far as temperature and music, I have everything set in my car so that I am comfortable while driving. I spend my whole shift in that car. Pax does not. And if I change the settings for pax, I hate having to re-adjust after pax gets out (I don't have automatic climate control, and I like to listen to Sirius XM, but pax usually would want to change to regular radio or Bluetooth). Therefore I prefer not to deviate from those settings if I do not have to.

That said, if they ask me to make changes, I will. But I find if I ask them, there are times they will say yes just because I asked. And at 4.96 rating and rarely a complaint about music or temperature, I see no reason to start asking.

Finally, I replace "How are you today, ________ ?" with "Good Morning ________" and destination confirmation. Afterwards, if they want to tell me how they are today, they can "speak up".


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello/good bye. That's it.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I suggest to my pax that they let me know if they’re hot or cold. If they’re going to be in my car for 45+ I’ll ask if there’s a musical genre they like. That’s it.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Sounds like the type of pax I dislike. I speak when spoken to, he sounds a bit entitled.


If a pax said that to me I'd reply "OK. I'll take 1 star" and then kicked him out of my car.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

I used to put snacks in the back, but they get eaten so quickly that I stopped. Costs too much to resupply. Plus some PAX like to leave the wrapper in the back.

I do however supply water in the back. Most PAX won't drink it, but those who don't at least notice the amenities and care. Those who do drink it appreciate it. And water is very inexpensive -- a 24 pack is a little over $4 at the store I get them from (500 ml bottle). And that can last a couple weeks or more, depending on the number of drives.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Gum and water? Offer them joints and hookers instead and watch the tips roll in!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...


I've always employed 2 & 3.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Hello/good bye. That's it.


Agreed. All this other stuff is unnecessary. My rating stays between 4.90 and 4.94 without doing these things. Deactivation isn't until 4.6 or lower AFAIK. I'll talk if they want to talk but these other things take too long.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I love #5. Would never had thought of that.
> 
> Funny how they say snacks aren't mandatory, but really this is their way of getting new drivers to do this.
> Tons of new drivers right now are probably thinking this right after reading that list from Uber :
> "duh, no wonder I haven't been getting tips!"


This is what prompted me to contact Uber to find out where I could pick up all the free bottled water, gum, and snacks that they provide to drivers. I told them how thrilled I was and what a terrific idea they had, suggesting we hand out free Uber-sponsored food and drinks during rides.

Alas, the Uber CSR informed me that Uber doesn't provide these things to drivers, but drivers should purchase these things on their own, with cash out of their own pockets, to give to pax.

I explained I could barely afford my _own_ bottled water with what Uber pays LA drivers per mile....how did Uber think it would be a good idea for me to spend my hard earned pittance on items for the pax who were practically getting a free ride from me?!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Julescase said:


> This is what prompted me to contact Uber to find out where I could pick up all the free bottled water, gum, and snacks that they provide to drivers. I told them how thrilled I was and what a terrific idea they had, suggesting we hand out free Uber-sponsored food and drinks during rides.
> 
> Alas, the Uber CSR informed me that Uber doesn't provide these things to drivers, but drivers should purchase these things on their own, with cash out of their own pockets, to give to pax.
> 
> I explained I could barely afford my _own_ bottled water with what Uber pays LA drivers per mile....how did Uber think it would be a good idea for me to spend my hard earned pittance on items for the pax who were practically getting a free ride from me?!


And what did they say!? Don't leave us in suspense!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> And what did they say!? Don't leave us in suspense!!!


Something along the lines of "We understand, which is why these are merely suggestions and are by no means required of our drivers"

Typical Uber-speak for "we hold no responsibility for anything, either way, for anything, at any time, ever.... (unless we need to deactivate a driver because a lying pax told us to - THAT we will take responsibility for GLADLY and we will love every minute of it...)"


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> And what did they say!? Don't leave us in suspense!!!


"Resolved. No response needed."

Regarding number 5, I never try to throw in a name, unless I pick it up in the conversation that the name on the account matches the person in the car. Too often the rider name and account name are different, especially if/when there's a gender discrepancy.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Gum and water? Offer them joints and hookers instead and watch the tips roll in!


FIFY:
Gum and water? Offer them joints and hookers instead and watch the *STDS* roll in!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> watch the *STDS* roll in!


STD's always leave tips behind


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> FIFY:
> Gum and water? Offer them joints and hookers instead and watch the *STDS* roll in!


STDs are not a problem:


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/5-questions-to-ask-before-the-ride
> 
> Written in 2016 but they felt it was such good information they sent it to me today.
> *5 questions to ask before the ride*
> ...





jgiun1 said:


> I work 98% nights....sometimes might go to early morning if busy and banking nice rides. That only seems to happen on weekends because earlier flights and no rush hour traffic.
> 
> It works out good.....most people always picked 44 and rap channels. I had a couple for 38 Ozzie (my station between rides along with my favorite summer one, channel 70,..with that cocky guy voice saying "yacht rock"...good mellow rock tunes)
> 
> Young people seem to like hits #2 and sing the songs, sometimes ask to turn up songs. When I get older people, I switch to 32 the Bridge upon pick-up.


Ha Ha ha...........NICE TRY, CORPORATE !!!!!



Ribak said:


> 1) Preffered Route: I ask this on occasion....depending on Pax, Destination & Traffic conditions.
> 
> 2) Temperature: I rarely ask this, Moreso in Summer rather than Winter.
> 
> ...


If it was an actual driver they would know you never ask passenger they're preferred route because they get pissed off when you do . Most customers rely on you and don't want to be annoyed or bothered with giving directions .


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> If it was an actual driver they would know you never ask passenger they're preferred route because they get pissed off when you do . Most customers rely on you and don't want to be annoyed or bothered with giving directions .


As I noted earlier, I ask this on occasion....depending on Pax, Destination & Traffic conditions:

For my specific area:

1) Airport trips where the GPS will recommend backroads instead of highway. The GPS does not take into account carpool lane on highway or school bus traffic on back roads. Thus, I confirm with the pax.

2) Congested neighborhoods: The GPS will try to save a foot of distance or a second of time in order to get the "best" route. This results in some unfavorable/unsafe roads....thus, I confirm with the pax who may be more familiar with the area.

Overall, I get the pax input less than 10% of the time. For a few instances, the pax is not familiar enough to have an informed opinion. Most of the time, the defer to my judgement.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> STD's always leave tips behind


You can say THAT again. :bored::yuck::wtf::depressed::hungover::dead::sour:


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

#2 should be, " I just ate a burrito, let me know if I should roll all windows down"


----------



## Robertinio123 (Nov 18, 2018)

very interesting information


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Tip your customers; that will always gets you 5 stars. If you PAX looks tired or worn out, offer a foot rub or mani-pedi. If that doesn't work, offer to go to McDonald's, your treat!


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I always ask if they have their affairs in order. Living will?


----------

